# Wing Presentation Hunter Compound Bow



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a wing presentation hunter. I don't know much about it. It was my grand fathers . I don't have any intentions of selling it but any idea of what it's worth?


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

JB800 said:


> I have a wing presentation hunter. I don't know much about it. It was my grand fathers . I don't have any intentions of selling it but any idea of what it's worth?


I paid $40 for mine. It needed a good cleaning, but was in very good shape. I saw one on eBay in very good shape and clean go for $80. 
Dave


----------



## dacfl53 (Feb 4, 2014)

I bought one of these years ago and shot indoor, and outdoor tournaments, in Pennsylvania. I hunted with the same bow. I would love to find one to buy, because mine has a broken limb. At the time of purchase these bows were very good.


----------

